# 5000 (et plus)



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

Pas messages, points discos !  

ça doit être un peu loin derriere SM, à peine devant Intelinside, mais bon ça se fête non ? 


Comme ce forum est bien fait, vous pouvez adresser vos condoléances ci après.


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juin 2005)

Petit sushi strikes back   

:love: Proficiaat comme on dit chez nous   :bebe:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juin 2005)

Habile tentative de noyer le poisson mon cher Grug.   :love:


----------



## lumai (11 Juin 2005)

Houlalaaaa !!! Mais j'en suis loin des 5000 points !!!


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Houlalaaaa !!! Mais j'en suis loin des 5000 points !!!


et moi donc   
Bravo grug ! c'est qu'il est apprécié le poisson


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Pas messages, points discos !
> 
> ça doit être un peu loin derriere SM, à peine devant Intelinside, mais bon ça se fête non ?
> 
> ...



tu veut rétrogradé ? 

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug._ 

aie pas pour le moment :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug._



Je viens d'en trouver un autre !!!!


----------



## rezba (11 Juin 2005)

Je ne te félicite pas, poiscaille floodeuse. 

Effectivement, tu as passé ce jour la barre des 5000 points de réputation, et je ne me lasse pas de me demander pourquoi. Ton ratio réputation/posts est à 0,81 point par post.

Ce qui t'amène derrière SaintMaclou, 5932 points, pour un ration point/post de 0,60.
Vient ensuite Intelinside : 4943 points, un ratio de 0,21 point par post.
Puis le modératroll, 4895 points, un ratio de 0,52.
Le roi du flood ferme le quinté de tête, avec 4682 points et un ratio de 0,17.
La première femme, LN, suit, avec 4669 points, pour un ratio de 0,90.
Ensuisse, le superbelge, avec 4543 points, et un ratio de 0,21, comme Mackie. 
Puis Angie, avec 4417 points, et un ratio de 0,93.
La Princesse italo-alsacienne ferme le tiercé féminin, avec 4412 points, et un ratio de 0,52.

Voilà pour les (presque) 10 premiers.

Ce qui m'amène trois réflexions : 
1. La prédominance des floodeurs et des gamers dans le quinté de tête montre le vice caché de ce système.
2. Les membres les plus anciens sont désavantagés dans leur ratio point/post.
3. Je n'ai vraiment rien de mieux à foutre à cette heure.


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 3. Je n'ai vraiment rien de mieux à foutre à cette heure.



_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à rezba._


----------



## Grug2 (11 Juin 2005)

pour le ratio, j'ai un Grug 2 secours  
:rateau:


----------



## lumai (11 Juin 2005)

Tiens je viens de calculer... J'ai un ratio de 0,96 !


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, tu as passé ce jour la barre des 5000 points de réputation, et je ne me lasse pas de me demander pourquoi.





> 3. Je n'ai vraiment rien de mieux à foutre à cette heure.


----------



## rezba (11 Juin 2005)

Tu veux faire des bilans consolidés ? Non, parce que j'ai 1000 points qui dorment ailleurs, si tu veux. Avec un ratio de pile 1, d'ailleurs  Je vais faire un bon dans le classement, si on les cumule. 

Puisqu'on parle de ça, le premier ratio positif appartient à notre cher cucurbitacé masqué et marseillais : 2417 points, 1676 posts, un ratio positif de 1,44.
Un bien beau posteur, ma foi.
  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juin 2005)

Putain, moi 0,33... j'en ai dit des conneries...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain, moi 0,33... j'en ai dit des conneries...



Bof, c'est _noyé_ dans la masse.


----------



## Nexka (11 Juin 2005)

Ehhhh  

Bandes de copiteurs!!!  :rateau: J'avais ouvert un thread sur le ratio turc machin!!! Déjà que j'en ouvre pas souvent  :hein:  

Attendez que je le retrouve....


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ehhhh
> 
> Bandes de copiteurs!!!  :rateau: J'avais ouvert un thread sur le ratio turc machin!!! Déjà que j'en ouvre pas souvent  :hein:
> 
> Attendez que je le retrouve....



Tu veux un coup de main?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Comme ce forum est bien fait, vous pouvez adresser vos condoléances ci après.




je ne peux par pour 2 raisons 

primo : satané machine me dit le perpetuel blablbla "vous devez ect ect" 

secondo : pas trouvé le boulage noir , c'est de circostance non le noir pour des condeleances ?


----------



## Nexka (11 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux un coup de main?



Rhhoooo :love: :love: Merci  :love: 
J'y arrivais pas   :rose: 


Hmm au fait BRAVO GRUG!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 1. La prédominance des floodeurs et des gamers dans le quinté de tête montre le vice caché de ce système.
> 2. Les membres les plus anciens sont désavantagés dans leur ratio point/post.
> 3. Je n'ai vraiment rien de mieux à foutre à cette heure.



1. certe c'est idiot mais ça fait longtemps que tout le monde à pigé
2. et par le cholestérole
3. alors direction : terrasse


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j satané machine me dit le perpetuel blablbla "vous devez ect ect"




ah ? chez moi on dit plutot : vous devez... Niark niark


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

La, je suis au ratio de 0,375...
Faut que je me concentre et que j'arrête de poster le bar des floodeurs pour faire remonter ce ratio


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ah ? chez moi on dit plutot : vous devez... Niark niark





je dois interpreter comment le NIARK ?


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je dois interpreter comment le NIARK ?


 ça ne s'interprète pas, ça se vit


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on parle de ça, le premier ratio positif appartient à notre cher cucurbitacé masqué et marseillais : 2417 points, 1676 posts, un ratio positif de 1,44.
> Un bien beau posteur, ma foi.
> :love:



Pas possible... il doit cheater  

Moi-même (très) humble flooder, je n'arrive qu'à un modeste ratio de 0,69   

La conclusion est par conséquent évidente : je n'ai pas assez de points disco... il va donc falloir réparer cette injustice flagrante  :casse: :love: 


---
PS : bravo au poisson pané


----------



## Nexka (11 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on parle de ça, le premier ratio positif appartient à notre cher cucurbitacé masqué et marseillais : 2417 points, 1676 posts, un ratio positif de 1,44.
> Un bien beau posteur, ma foi.
> :love:



Tecniquement ils sont tous positifs les ratios 
Faut dire le premier ratio supérieur à 1, ou le premier dont le nombre de coup de boules dépassent le nombre de posts   :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

0,87... Je ne m'en sors pas trop mal. :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tecniquement ils sont tous positifs les ratios


La, je suis pas sur : 
Lui


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juin 2005)

Y'en a d'autres


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Juin 2005)

Sûrement, mais c'est quand même le pire (ou le meilleur, ça dépends dans quel sens on compte...)
Il est "Vachement refusé par le videur"


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a d'autres


Oui, là, là, ici, encore ici, et par là pour finir


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juin 2005)

Enfin, je ne sais pas ce qu'en pensent les verts ou même les violets, mais au bou du compte, il n'y a _que_ 6 membres avec un solde de coud'boule rouge sur plusieurs milliers de membres, le ratio est honorable


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, je ne sais pas ce qu'en pensent les verts ou même les violets, mais au bout du compte, il n'y a _que_ 6 membres avec un solde de coud'boule rouge sur plusieurs milliers de membres


Oui, il est temps que cela change   




ps: _ceci n'est pas un appel au coup d'boule rouge_


----------



## rezba (12 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tecniquement ils sont tous positifs les ratios
> Faut dire le premier ratio supérieur à 1, ou le premier dont le nombre de coup de boules dépassent le nombre de posts   :rateau:  :love:



Tu as entièrement raison, young jedi. 

Donc, lccb : 1,44
DJ_Fox_MaC_Loud, : 1,26
Puis toi : 1,23
Juste en passant : 1,12
elektroseb : 2,29
pitchoune : 2,95


----------



## valoriel (12 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Donc, lccb : 1,44
> DJ_Fox_MaC_Loud, : 1,26
> Puis toi : 1,23
> Juste en passant : 1,12
> ...


Je me vois pas dans cette liste, est-ce normal?  




 :love: :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je me vois pas dans cette liste, est-ce normal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu floodes trop pour avoir autant de points que de posts..;


----------



## macmarco (12 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> La, je suis au ratio de 0,375...
> Faut que je me concentre et que j'arrête de poster le bar des floodeurs pour faire remonter ce ratio





En même temps, le flood c'est le meilleur moyen de prendre des coups de boules !


----------



## Grug (12 Juin 2005)

cqfd


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, là, là, ici, encore ici, et par là pour finir



je suis heureux d'y avoir contribuer :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (13 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> pitchoune : 2,95



 :rose: Je vois que mon ratio est pas trop mal :rose: 

Merci 

Bon, faut encore que j'en reçoive pour arriver aux fameux 5000... mais je ne désespère pas


----------



## daffyb (13 Juin 2005)

[mode je viens me plaindre]
0,29 de ratio :rose: C'est pas bon, les forums techniques, avec tous les newbies qui te boulent en gris :mouais: ou avec un malheureux point... 
[/mode je viens me plaindre]
Moi aussi j'y ai participé :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Et Rezba, c'est quoi son score à DVDB: 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=6844


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

Pffff bandes d'amateur, z'etes passé devant parce que j'ai levé le pied depuis que rezba a proclamé les resultats 

Allez hop, j'y suis presque aux 5000 moi aussi d'abord (pour les 10,000 posts ???)


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juin 2005)

Depuis le temps que tu m'as pas boulé, faut pas t'étonner si ton ratio baisse  :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2005)

bassou mets le en signature tu seras quitte de le rappeler chaque 3 posts


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

Tiens te voila l'usurpateur   :love:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juin 2005)

PS : je ne suis pas vieux


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

Si un peu quand meme


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2005)

0,76. Ca va...


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juin 2005)

Plus vieux que toi certes, mais pas vieux dans l'absolu


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> 0,76. Ca va...


 et en érection ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et en érection ?



Je vais rester modeste pour ne pas effrayer les nioubs et jeter un voile pudique sur celui que l'on surnomme le Diplodocus, rapport à la taille de son cou...


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

C'est tout ?


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je vais rester modeste pour ne pas effrayer les nioubs et jeter un voile pudique sur celui que l'on surnomme le Diplodocus, rapport à la taille de son cou...


 "Le Diplodocus avait un long cou mince, une queue, comme un fouet et quatre pattes comme des piliers. Ses pattes arrière étaient légèrement plus longues que celles de devant. Son corps était donc incliné vers l'avant." 

:affraid:


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

mon conseil : viagra et gants mappa


----------



## macelene (13 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mon conseil : viagra et gants mappa



pour faire la vaisselle...?   c'est pas pratique du tout...


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

Mais si, ca permet de mettre un torchon a secher pendant ce temps


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

Il parait qu'il y a une distribution de points disco... 
Alors je viens voir


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Il parait qu'il y a une distribution de points disco...
> Alors je viens voir


32 posts, ça boule gris, et en plus ça réclame :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (14 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Il parait qu'il y a une distribution de points disco...
> Alors je viens voir




Méfie-toi de la couleur !


----------



## rezba (14 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Méfie-toi de la couleur !



Chez moi, c'est par défaut. Les réclamés sont toujours éclatants de rouge.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, c'est par défaut. Les réclamés sont toujours éclatants de rouge.



Ça brille non?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

Ben quoi... les discos sont réservés aux vieux ? 

Mon tableau de bord est en train de passer par toutes les couleurs ! vert, rouge,... super !! J'adore  C'est plus gai que tout vert ou tout rouge !!!

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça brille non?



Quand je pense que l'on m'avait dit que sur macgénération... il y avait de l'humour !   C'est pas du Desproges !


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Quand je pense que l'on m'avait dit que sur macgénération... il y avait de l'humour !   C'est pas du Desproges !



Faut pas croire tout ce que disent les journalistes.  

Mes amitiés au Sud-Ouest.


----------



## macboy (14 Juin 2005)

hum y a qui cherche... :siifle:

il faut faire attention au cercle... leurs pouvoirs sont terribles... ils se régénèrent entre eux...
il ne faut pas les vexer sinon la sentence est terrible...
attention aux cercles jeunes loups (ou petits cercles )


----------



## macboy (14 Juin 2005)

WebO en forme a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas croire tout ce que disent les journalistes.



y des journalistes qu'ont parlé  de macg... 

comment ça WebO t passé à la télé.. tu as de l'humour...
cool  

sinon BenZine t amateur de Desproges 
ça is good for you...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> il faut faire attention au cercle... leurs pouvoirs sont terribles... ils se régénèrent entre eux...


J'aime ni les cercles ni les carrés... suis plutôt du genre élipse ! 



			
				macboy a dit:
			
		

> il ne faut pas les vexer sinon la sentence est terrible...



J'adore les sentences... mais pas les mises à mort... mais j'assume toujours


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mes amitiés au Sud-Ouest.



Tu me boules rouge... et tu m'envois tes amitiés...  J'adore... je sens qu'on va finir copain !


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Tu me boules rouge...



Encore un qui le prend au premier degré.  



			
				BenZine a dit:
			
		

> ... et tu m'envois tes amitiés...


 
Je ne dois donc pas être totalement mauvais.


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dois donc pas être totalement mauvais.



Non pas totalement, mais un peu quand même


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non pas totalement, mais un peu quand même



Faut bien justifier ma couleur violette.


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien justifier ma couleur violette.


 J'ai cru au debut que c'etait parce que tu elevais des vaches milka


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru au debut que c'etait parce que tu elevais des vaches milka



C'est hélas également une des multiples tâches qui incombe aux cardinaux. :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

Pffff les salauds


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien justifier ma couleur violette.



Vi, c'est justement à çà que je pensais


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien justifier ma couleur violette.



Et voilà qu'ils se réfugient derrière leurs couleurs pour justifier leurs actes...  Même pas couillus !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien justifier ma couleur violette.



picole moins et tu auras une couleur moins eclattante   






    :love:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> picole moins et tu auras une couleur moins eclattante



Déjà je ne picole pas: je ne bois que du vin de messe, la plupart du temps accompagné de l'ostie. Quand à la benzine de plus haut, fais vite tes ressources s'épuisent.


----------



## rezba (14 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et Rezba, c'est quoi son score à DVDB:
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=6844



Son ratio est de -3,93.



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'y ai participé :love:



Moi non.  Je n'ai pas boulé ce garçon.



			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> [mode je viens me plaindre]
> C'est pas bon, les forums techniques, avec tous les newbies qui te boulent en gris :mouais: ou avec un malheureux point...
> [/mode je viens me plaindre]



En revanche, je voudrais te dire que j'aime beaucoup les coups de boules gris des nioubies qui disent merci. Autant que les mots d'amour, les élans spirituels, les clins d'½il ou les éclats de rire des habitué(e)s.
Et j'aime aussi les coups de boules rouges des énervés. Et crois-moi, j'en ai un paquet, quasiment plus que du gris de nioubie (sans compter que, pour certains, je ne suis pas sûr de leurs intentions ! )


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juin 2005)

/mode naif ON 
y'en a tant que çà des énervés qui boulent rouge


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quand à la benzine de plus haut, fais vite tes ressources s'épuisent.




laquelle  ?   

je ne savais pas que la source contrex etait en epuisement !!      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne savais pas que la source contrex etait en epuisement !!      :love:



Pas grave...  Je me mettrais au vin de messe... D'après WebO... ca fait virer au violet :modo::modo::modo::modo::modo:


----------



## macmarco (14 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave...  Je me mettrais au vin de messe... D'après WebO... ca fait virer au violet :modo::modo::modo::modo::modo:




Ca s'appelle la couperose !


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ca s'appelle la couperose !


et la cou*vert*ure, ça existe aussi?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

Arrêtez la WebO risque de virer   de rage !!  ou  de colère 

Tout ca me donne le tige !


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave...  Je me mettrais au vin de messe... D'après WebO... ca fait virer au violet :modo::modo::modo::modo::modo:



Y a du boulot.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Y a du boulot.



Ben tu y es bien arrivé ! Suis pas plus con que toi ?


----------



## macboy (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu y es bien arrivé ! Suis pas plus con que toi ?


 attention ça charrier dur lol...
que va dire WebO

allez Bonne nuit à tous...


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu y es bien arrivé ! Suis pas plus con que toi ?



Tu as bien entendu la réponse à ta question.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien entendu la réponse à ta question.



C'est vraiment très gentil de me rassurer sur un point ou je commencais à avoir quelques doutes  Mais je t'assure, avec quelques efforts tu devrais sans problème arriver au moins à mon niveau, voir même me dépasser


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment très gentil de me rassurer sur un point ou je commencais à avoir quelques doutes  Mais je t'assure, avec quelques efforts tu devrais sans problème arriver au moins à mon niveau, voir même me dépasser





			
				BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Pour les modos, rassurez vous suis pas complètement abruti, je sais lire, mais suis juste un peu félé et parfois incontrolable !



Nous voilà un peu plus renseigné sur ton état.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Nous voilà un peu plus renseigné sur ton état.


Excellent, je n'avais pas encore pensé à utiliser celle astuce...promis j'enregistre la leçon (vais finir par être aussi... que toi) !  Mais tu as été mal renseigné sur mon état... je n'aurais jamais pu écrire un truc pareil mais plutôt :



			
				BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Pour les modos, rassurez vous suis complètement abruti, je ne sais pas lire, suis complètement félé et rarement controlable !


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

Bon, les videurs, vous faites votre boulot là ?  on finit par accepter n'importe qui au bar


----------



## Amok (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment très gentil de me rassurer sur un point ou je commencais à avoir quelques doutes  Mais je t'assure, avec quelques efforts tu devrais sans problème arriver au moins à mon niveau, voir même me dépasser




Je prends les paris.


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

100 sur WebO


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> 100 sur WebO


Ben depuis qu'ils arborent tous cette signature débile, j'ai des doutes

Je dirais 75 sur webO 

Et SM, avec sa fleur dans les cheveux 
On dirait une vahinée moustachue


----------



## argothian22 (15 Juin 2005)

Kesaco 100 sur Webo ou 75 sur WebO


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et SM, avec sa fleur dans les cheveux
> On dirait une vahinée moustachue



Enfile des lunettes...      c'est pas une fleur...    sauf s'il sent le Thiaré...


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

Je paries meme pas, pas drole, il n'y a pas le moindre doute sur l'issue.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Kesaco 100 sur Webo ou 75 sur WebO





			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ben depuis qu'ils arborent tous cette signature débile, j'ai des doutes
> 
> Je dirais 75 sur webO



C'est un tire-pipes* ici? Petit détail croustillant qui a son importance, là c'est nous qui avons le fusil en main et le manions avec précision. Alors cessez de vous agiter ainsi derrière le comptoir, il y aura sinon des balles perdues.


*Non ça n'est pas un jeu de mot douteux.

*Tire-pipes*   Dans une fête foraine, stand où l'on peut, à l'aide d'un fusil, décrocher des lots de différentes valeurs, en leur tirant dessus.


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *Tire-pires* Dans une fête foraine, stand où l'on peut, à l'aide d'un fusil, décrocher des lots de différentes valeurs, en leur tirant dessus.


 
C'est comme ca que t'as eu ta robe de cardinal ?


----------



## macboy (15 Juin 2005)

mode embusqué a dit:
			
		

> Alors cessez de vous agiter ainsi derrière le comptoir, il y aura sinon des balles perdues.



qu'est ce qui joue à l'ONU ???? les nioubs par exemple .. ce pauvre petit...http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=6844


----------



## MrStone (15 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qui joue à l'ONU ???? les nioubs par exemple .. ce pauvre petit...http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=6844


 Lui y fait ambulance   
Faut viser le gyrophare pour décrocher le lot :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tire-pires[/B]   Dans une fête foraine, stand où l'on peut, à l'aide d'un fusil, décrocher des lots de différentes valeurs, en leur tirant dessus.




si moi on m'abbat , quel sera le lot gagné ?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)




----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme ca que t'as eu ta robe de cardinal ?



Oui, c'est ainsi que ça se passe: il faut tirer.


----------



## macboy (15 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si moi on m'abbat , quel sera le lot gagné ?


 en une journée c'est beaucoup trop dur... y pas assez de user pour pouvoir te tirer dessus
c'est pas marrant 

c'est pas grave t'es bon  jouerur... c'était bien de te proposer de jouer avec nous...


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est ainsi que ça se passe: il faut tirer.


 Moi y'a que mackie qui veut bien coucher avec moi


----------



## macboy (15 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi y'a que mackie qui veut bien coucher avec moi


 dites donc sur MacG c'est

__//  SEX DRUG & ROCK'N ROLL  \\__
j'adore


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> dites donc sur MacG c'est
> SEX DRUG & *ROCK'N ROLL*


Avec Mackie, c'est plutôt des rythmes lents


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi y'a que mackie qui veut bien coucher avec moi



Nous ne révélerons pas ici plus en détails les étapes et exercices que tu as dû subir pour ton passage en vert.


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2005)

C'est bien ce que je pensais...    Promotion Canapé chez MAcgé...


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Nous ne révélerons pas ici plus en détails les étapes et exercices que tu as dû subir pour ton passage en vert.


 
Merci de respecter mon corps et les sevices que j'ai subi webo'


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Avec Mackie, c'est plutôt des rythmes lents



Même lascifs...


----------



## macboy (15 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Même lascifs...


 pourquoi toi aussi tu y es passé.. halala   
MacG n'est plus ce qu'il n'était...mais vu qu'il n'a jamais était ce qu'il n'était il ne peut pas descendre plus bas ...

bon moi faut que je me calme


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Promotion Canapé chez MAcgé...



En doutais-tu vraiment ? pour réussir faut coucher  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> En doutais-tu vraiment ? pour réussir faut coucher  :rateau:


 des fois faut meme boire du gini, c'est dire


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> En doutais-tu vraiment ? pour réussir faut coucher  :rateau:



et encore, si ce n'était que ça...


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> et encore, si ce n'était que ça...


 Pire ????


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

Pfffffffffu que de débauche pendant que je dormais.... :sleep:
J'ai bien fait de rester couché  C'est pas possible ces vieux cardinaux, dès que les jeunes ont le dos tourné... ils en profitent pour tirer  d'autant que leurs soutanes violettes leur donnent un air d'impunité 
Un petit coup de Beat it et ils finiront par ce prendre pour miiiiiiiiiiiiii:casse:ickael !

Quand à faire le vollatile pour un tir au pigeon, si ca peut distraire et occuper les soutaneux... je suis volontaire.... D'autant que je suis coriace et qu'ils sont pas près de m'avoir... Moi aussi je prend les paris !! On gagane quoi ? Un mac ??


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Pfffffffffu que de débauche pendant que je dormais.... :sleep:
> J'ai bien fait de rester couché  C'est pas possible ces vieux cardinaux, dès que les jeunes ont le dos tourné... ils en profitent pour tirer  d'autant que leurs soutanes violettes leur donnent un air d'impunité
> Un petit coup de Beat it et ils finiront par ce prendre pour miiiiiiiiiiiiii:casse:ickael !
> 
> Quand à faire le vollatile pour un tir au pigeon, si ca peut distraire et occuper les soutaneux... je suis volontaire.... D'autant que je suis coriace et qu'ils sont pas près de m'avoir... Moi aussi je prend les paris !! On gagane quoi ? Un mac ??


:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je pensais...    Promotion Canapé chez MAcgé...





j'ai eu un moment de panique 


mais en voyant cela 





> *macelene n'est pas membre d'un groupe d'utilisateurs public*



toue va bien !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

J'avais vraiment rien d'autre à foutre....  alors j'ai amélioré ma signature  J'en profite pour solliciter les ensoutanés violets et je propose la création d'un nouveau groupe d'utilisateur..... Les Encerclés de MacG 

Pour rejoindre le groupe... pas difficile se faire encercler, mais ne pas se faire tirer ! 

Il y a des amateurs ??


----------



## macboy (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> J'avais vraiment rien d'autre à foutre....  alors j'ai amélioré ma signature  J'en profite pour solliciter les ensoutanés violets et je propose la création d'un nouveau groupe d'utilisateur..... Les Encerclés de MacG
> 
> Pour rejoindre le groupe... pas difficile se faire encercler, mais ne pas se faire tirer !
> 
> Il y a des amateurs ??


 euh je croyais que tu n'aimais pas les cercles...

c'est plutôt le groupe de l'ellipse non ..   ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> euh je croyais que tu n'aimais pas les cercles...
> 
> c'est plutôt le groupe de l'ellipse non ..   ...



Je ne crois pas que ce soit antinomique , on peut être encerclé... mais ne pas aimer les cercles, ni les carrés !


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Merci de respecter mon corps et les sevices que j'ai subi webo'



et dire comme étant l'un des premiers modo je n'ai rien subit :love:


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je pensais...    Promotion Canapé chez MAcgé...



on peu t'aider si tu veux helene


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on peu t'aider si tu veux helene




ben faut voir..!!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben faut voir..!!!



Tu ne préfères pas te faire encercler ?


----------



## macboy (15 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben faut voir..!!!



si tu veux Mackie peut t'aider

censuré par moi même et ou j'étais trop méchant...


t'as la permission de WebO

là aussi 

aller sans rancune je ne voulais pas vous vexer... dsl


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux Mackie peut t'aider
> 
> Sous la menace j'ai cédé... m'amuse trop pour me faire virer tout de suite....
> 
> ...


----------



## macboy (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Aucun doute... à force, il va avoir les boules rouges... mais il l'aura cherché (et puis moi aussi )


 c'est vrai ils bavent trop sur les nouvelles aussi












ah ce bar...


----------



## macboy (15 Juin 2005)

je suis désolé si ces images ont heurtés la sensibilités des membres mineurs de ce forum...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> je suis désolé si ces images ont heurtés la sensibilités des membres mineurs de ce forum...



C'est malin... comme prévu me voilà avec une boule rouge... m'en manque une pour faire la paire


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

*YYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS*

*5000*​


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

ah non merde .. 500


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> je suis désolé si ces images ont heurtés la sensibilités des membres mineurs de ce forum...



sais-tu que tu as la possibilité d'éditer ton message ???


----------



## valoriel (15 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> sais-tu que tu as la possibilité d'éditer ton message ??? *:siffle*


toi aussi, il manque les deux points


----------



## mado (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin... comme prévu me voilà avec une boule rouge... m'en manque une pour faire la paire



Et quelques autres pour battre le record de barrettes 
Mais s'il le faut vraiment je veux bien participer


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> sais-tu que tu as la possibilité d'éditer ton message ???



C'est vrai ?? On peut le faire plusieurs fois ??


----------



## macmarco (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ?? On peut le faire plusieurs fois ??





Tu as trois heures pour éditer autant que tu veux !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2005)

tu as même 24h pour un ban


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu as même 24h pour un ban



C'est quoi un Ban ??  C'est une nouvelle position ?? Désolé si je dérange mais je m'instruis !


----------



## mado (15 Juin 2005)

Rien ne vaut l'expérimentation non ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne vaut l'expérimentation non ?



Tu as des suggestions ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Tu as des suggestions ???


ben oui .. l'expérimentation


----------



## tatouille (15 Juin 2005)

cool cool


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> cool cool



Désolé je suis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... alors c'est vrai que dès que l'on me parle d'expérimentation, suis toutes ouies !


----------



## naas (15 Juin 2005)

benzine je te recommande de modifier ton message avec les photos


----------



## mado (15 Juin 2005)

Ils sont élévés aux hormones les nioubies de maintenant.
Ou aux OGM.


----------



## tatouille (15 Juin 2005)

t'es un peu dure y'a eu pire


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> benzine je te recommande de modifier ton message avec les photos



Ben j'ai pas mis de photo moi ... tu dois confondre


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'ai pas mis de photo moi ... tu dois confondre


t'es ouf .. le provoque pas .. acquiesse ...
un modo a toujours raison


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> benzine je te recommande de modifier ton message avec les photos



Je crois que j'ai compris... mais si j'enlève les photos, personne ne comprendra plus le sens du post !! ???


----------



## macmarco (15 Juin 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> benzine je te recommande de modifier ton message avec les photos




C'est Macboy qu'il faut engueuler !


----------



## tatouille (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> t'es ouf .. le provoque pas .. acquiesse ...
> un modo a toujours raison



courbes toi viens te faire purifier ............. 

mais bon tu restes un puceau si tu n'es pas bannie au moins une fois


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> courbe toi vient te faire purifier .............
> 
> mais bon tu restes un puceau si tu n'es pas bannie au moins une fois



mais ca fait quoi d'etre banni ?  je veux juste savoir, pas expérimenter ..


----------



## macmarco (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que j'ai compris... mais si j'enlève les photos, personne ne comprendra plus le sens du post !! ???




Tu édites en mettant "j'ai enlevé les images cochonnes de Macboy que j'avais cité !"


----------



## daffyb (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que j'ai compris... mais si j'enlève les photos, personne ne comprendra plus le sens du post !! ???


et bientôt tu sauras de qu'est un ban...
Macboy a fait ce qu'il fallait, on va voir si tu as de la jujotte


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> t'es ouf .. le provoque pas .. acquiesse ...
> un modo a toujours raison



Je provoque pas, suis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... j'essaie de me faire au us et coutume de ce forum.... 
Question ? est ce qu'un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 peut modérer ses propres messages ? N'interfère t'il pas dans le rôle du modérateur ?? Est un moyen rapide de devenir violet ?  Eclairez ma lanterne, suis perdu.... 
Quelqu'un peut me donner le numéro de post, je ne le retrouve pas


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est Macboy qu'il faut engueuler !



C'est vrai quoi... j'y suis pour rien si MacBoy fait le con, je n'ai fais que le citer


----------



## macmarco (15 Juin 2005)

Là, tu cherches !


----------



## daffyb (15 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Je provoque pas, suis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un modérateur n'a pas à nettoyer la merde, mais à faire que les forums soient agréables et respectueux.
Bon, tu les vires ?
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3233788&postcount=132


----------



## tatouille (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> mais ca fait quoi d'etre banni ?  je veux juste savoir, pas expérimenter ..



sur macge il y a 2 voies possibles soit tu es politiquement correcte et alors
tu peux avoir une évolution de carrière coter flic 
regarder bassman (il va me taper  ) il a su ce faire purifier en douceur

tu me diras il y a des castes chez les modos
regarder mackie ( c'est peu le chirac de macge un jour je serais president )
il était faible et  a du passer de terribles moments dans la cave avant d'avoir
une promotion 

il en avait marre de la voir devant la porte et se sont lassés des séances SM

et puis il ya la voix des flooders voyoux rebelles (ceux qui tombent les nanas )


----------



## macboy (15 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est Macboy qu'il faut engueuler !



je crois que c'est déjà fait 


--
bon aller bonne nuit pas le courage d'attendre users de la nuit ....

bonne nuit à tous
et faîtes de beaux rêves maintenant que je vous enlevais votre cauchemard...


ah mon côté surfeur border line...

[depuis qd je suis surfeur?? depuis 1 s prkoi ??? ]


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> sur macge il y a 2 voies possibles soit tu es politiquement correcte et alors
> tu peux avoir une évolution de carrière coter flic
> regarder bassman (il va me taper  ) il a su ce faire purifier en douceur
> 
> ...



j'apprécie ta clarté ...

...
...
 ..
...
 ..
...
..
..

mais c'est quoi cette explication de merde ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Un modérateur n'a pas à nettoyer la merde, mais à faire que les forums soient agréables et respectueux.
> Bon, tu les vires ?
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3233788&postcount=132



Bon, ben vous l'avez cherché... j'ai appellé mon pote !!


----------



## tatouille (15 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> j'apprécie ta clarté ...
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...



heu c'est un cours d'orthographe

pardon ja vomis


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

> Bon, ben vous l'avez cherché... j'ai appellé mon pote !!


*
PETARD .. mais c'est qui lui *


----------



## macboy (15 Juin 2005)

y a en qui sont en formes aller bon soir

là je ne peux plus t'aider BenZine je dors..


----------



## tatouille (16 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> *
> PETARD .. mais c'est qui lui *



il s'appele water


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2005)

tatouille, le thread de qu'est ce que vous écoutez là maintenant c'est à côté


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> y a en qui sont en formes aller bon soir
> 
> là je ne peux plus t'aider BenZine je dors..



Il est sympa Macboy... il fou le bordel et puis va se coucher !  Bonne nuit ! 

PS... On peut bouler rouge un modo ??


----------



## daffyb (16 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Il est sympa Macboy... il fou le bordel et puis va se coucher !  Bonne nuit !
> 
> PS... On peut bouler rouge un modo ??


oui, on peut


----------



## valoriel (16 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> On peut bouler rouge un modo ??


Oui, mais prévient nous avant, ou mieux, ouvre un tradada spécifique pour qu'on puissse suivre les événements


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Il est sympa Macboy... il fou le bordel et puis va se coucher !  Bonne nuit !
> PS... On peut bouler rouge un modo ??


on peut .. par contre c'est le retour qui est dur .. toi tu boule force 1 et eux force 12  ... tu t'en réléve rarement mais si t'en réchappe ..


----------



## macelene (16 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> *
> PETARD .. mais c'est qui lui *



mais c'est un pote de Harry Potter ....        

Dommage que le soleil de Provence te monte à la tête ...


----------



## tatouille (16 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais prévient nous avant, ou mieux, ouvre un tradada spécifique pour qu'on puissse suivre les événements



il faudrait choisir dans la liste des modos intelligents
(....... >>>essaye de compter)
merde j'arrive même pas à un


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> on peut .. par contre c'est le retour qui est dur .. toi tu boule force 1 et eux force 12 ... tu t'en réléve rarement mais si t'en réchappe ..



Tu es vraiment sur que tu avances ??


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> oui, on peut



Et d'après toi quelles sont les conséquences ??


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Et d'après toi quelles sont les conséquences ??



ils vont pleurer au bar des modos qu'on leur a fait des misères


----------



## valoriel (16 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Et d'après toi quelles sont les conséquences ??


aucune


----------



## tatouille (16 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> aucune



je propose un vote quel  modo voulez vous voir boulé rouge ?

je propose legolfe (arme destruction massive )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> aucune


Tu ne voudrais pas m'envoyer au tire-pipe (comme dirait WebO) par hasard ??


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> je propose un vote quel  modo voulez vous voir boulé rouge ?
> 
> je propose legolfe (arme destruction massive )



Le moins radical...  Pour les représailles


----------



## tatouille (16 Juin 2005)

BenZine a dit:
			
		

> Le moins radical...  Pour les représailles



ca mérite une dédicace


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> je propose legolfe (arme destruction massive )



et quel est le résultat


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ca mérite une dédicace



Une boule rouge ??


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> oui, on peut



daffyb vient de me confirmer par une boule rouge que l'on peut !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

Grand moment solennel !  Au prochain post je passe de membre à habitué , vais donc profiter de l'occasion pour lancer à travers mon centièmre post une petite expérience !! 

Tout le monde m'a assuré que je ne risquais au pire que le ban... (mais personne n'est en mesure de m'expliquer ce qu'est le ban...) 

Donc rendez vous à cette adresse pour suivre le fil de l'expérience :


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2005)

Pan.  Dans le mille. Une seule balle.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juin 2005)

Bravo Grug pour les 5000.

Pour le reste on a bien dévié du sujet initial.
Dites merci à macboy et bec benzène. :casse:


----------

